# Tantrums!



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh what a big rear!
You do the same thing I do when a horse rears on me. I just grab round the neck and try and maintain some control.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha i have never grabbed hi neck before but it was so sudden and big i just naturally did it and as soon as i did i felt like such a dork and started laughing with my tariner hehe =/


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow that is amazing!! I can see calvin doing something like that.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy cow! 

That's one way of staying on.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow! I have never been on a horse that has reared, or had a tantrum (Beside PintoBean, but I didn't get pics of that....)
I think this is going to be a good thread!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I found some pics (A sequence of pics) of one of Romeo's fits. He didn't want to go over the jump and he was trying everything he could to not go over!








^Going around, trying to kick at me








^I wish this was the whole pic, he was bucking or something...








^Getting closer (Note the ****y looking ears!)








^"I REFUSE to move for you... You jump the jumpy pole, it will EEEEEATTTT MEEEE!"


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Ah the tantrums...sometimes I miss them. 









Let's just say bucking was her thing...



























Almost lost me on this one...









After 15 minutes of bucking she was happy to trot nicely...but she's always had fire in her! I miss that...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Asking to "walk" was a BIG BIG deal a few months ago with Eric.

I also stopped using that bit, which I used out of ignorance. 






























And yeah I know I'm fat.



About a month later at a clinic he reared up like a lunatic. Then a few weeks ago he reared over something stupid and I leaned in to his ear and growled at him as loud and mean as I could and then he stopped rearing.

Rode him in a big scary parade Saturday too. He's been a doll since.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Dang. I would have been OFF! haha. I don't even know if I could stay on with a saddle, and you can do it bareback!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

paintluver said:


> ^Dang. I would have been OFF! haha. I don't even know if I could stay on with a saddle, and you can do it bareback!


Yeah! I dunno, I don't think it's as hard as people think? 

The last time Eric reared we were bareback and I was drinking a bottle of water and didn't spill a drop, lol.


----------

